# Critique Halo!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

She's a coatie and she just went swimming so she's all wet, and it's not quite a stack but it may be the closest I ever get on camera, so what do you think?










She's 6 months and 1 week old.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

decent proportions (some at that age are way off, lol). Croup could be better, or it could just be her rear leg isn't stretched out far enough. Slight dip in the withers. Nice color and pigment!


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

Whats a stack????












Just kidding. I also see a slight dip in the withers. Beautiful underline, with minimal tuck up.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

How do you get the dogs to stack???? I see those piks and wonder .

Gorgeous dog!!!


----------



## Toffifay (Feb 10, 2007)

In my infinate wisdom and experience with judging GSD's (ahem) I give her a perfect 10!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Heidi, usually it takes a couple of people and some practice to get a dog to stack unless you just happen to catch them doing it naturally. I've had several dogs that will walk into a stack and stop, I just never have a camera handy and they won't stay in place while I go get one. We were at the park with Halo today and a couple other board members and their dogs and she was standing there looking at some of the other dogs. I just happened to be in place to capture it, although it's not quite a full stack. As Angela said, her rear leg should be further back. 

Richard, she actually has quite a large tuck up, it's hard to see when her fur is dry or fluffed out after she's gotten wet and shook herself off. When she's dripping wet she's a scrawny little thing - it always surprises me to see that because she looks fine otherwise, and sometimes even a little pudgy, but she's really not overweight at all.


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

To me she is a typcial 6 month old. Her butt is way bigger and more developed than her front..but it will all come together eventually.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Deb, I shall _squish_ her







and _hug_ her and _call her George!!!!!!!!_

What? Not a helpful critique against the breed standard?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: rokanhausTo me she is a typcial 6 month old. Her butt is way bigger and more developed than her front..but it will all come together eventually.


Yep, the girl's got a booty - Tom is still waiting for her head to catch up to her body, lol!



> Originally Posted By: BrightelfDeb, I shall _squish_ her
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not so much!







But she's still mighty huggable and squishable!









Reverse stack in a tree?


















I showed Tom the pictures of her climbing the tree, and he said "She's got balls." (is that okay to say on here?







) "There's your agility dog."







She IS very agile and surefooted, along with being fearless and confident, there's never a moment's hesitation.


----------



## gmcenroe (Oct 23, 2007)

Is that your Halo or a mountain lion in disguise, cute pic of Halo tree climbing! 

Glenn


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BrightelfDeb, I shall _squish_ her
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Patti, you crack me up!

Debbie, I'm definitely no expert, but I have to say that she is one of the prettiest GSDs I've ever seen!


----------

